# Bad Herrenalb lohnende Trails



## wesone (18. März 2012)

Hallo,

Da wir vorhaben demnächst mal Richtung Bad Herrenalb aufzubrechen ( besame mucho steht auf der Tagesordnung  ), würde mich natürlich brennend interessieren ob es weitere lohnende Trail in unmittelbarer Umgebung von Herrenalb gibt. 

Komme zwar selbst aus der näheren Umgebung ( pforzheim ) war aber leider noch nie zum biken in Herrnalb.

Kenne bloß die Falkenfelsen dort ( vom klettern ).

Wäre auch im Sinne einiger Mitfahrer wenn vielleicht ein bis zwei "leichtere Trails" ( S1 bis S2 ) dabei wären, damit jeder fahrtechnisch auf seinen Kosten kommt und am Ende des Tages keine langen Gesichter zurückbleiben .

Auch was zum Einfahren wäre ganz nett.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruss 
Bastian


----------



## overkill_KA (18. März 2012)

Hi
Trails hats jede Menge! 
Lohnenswert ist auf jeden Fall die Abfahrt von der Teufelsmühle. Allerdings hat das obere Stück bestimmt S4. Gegen ende wirds dann flowiger.

Wenn ein Datum feststeht kannst du mir bescheid sagen. Bin auch offen evtl mit Einheimischen mal ein paar neue Trails zu erkunden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2012)

BM ist an wenigen Stellen S3, meistens nur S2.


----------



## black soul (19. März 2012)

fahr hoch zum dobel, dort runter nach herrenalb gibts ein paar nette dinge


----------



## Eike. (19. März 2012)

Auf der anderen Talseite, am Bernstein und Mahlberg gibt es ein paar sehr schöne, aber leider kurze Trails. Und einen langen, dafür nur wenig spannenden vom Bernstein ins Murgtal runter.
Sehr gut mit dem BM kombinieren lässt sich der Pfad von der Hahnfalzhütte zum Albursprung.


----------



## overkill_KA (19. März 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> BM ist an wenigen Stellen S3, meistens nur S2.



Auslegungssache  
Manche sagen S3 manche Anfang S4, spielt eh keine Rolle
ist auf jeden Fall das anspruchsvollste in BH soviel ich weiß


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Manche sagen S3 manche Anfang S4.


Die Einstufung max. S3 erfolgte durchaus aus berufenem Munde. Schau dir auf der STS-Seite einfach Bild 13 in der Galerie zu S3 an.


----------



## wesone (19. März 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> fahr hoch zum dobel, dort runter nach herrenalb gibts ein paar nette dinge



Irgendwas was dabei, was sich besonders lohnt ( gerne auch  per PN ) ? bzw. ein lohnender Einstieg für jemanden der sich dort nicht auskennt.

Vielen Dank auch an die anderen für die Infos.

Naja ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen zwecks bm.

Entweder es geht oder es geht nicht, mehr Möglichkeiten gibts ja nicht

gruss
Bastian


----------



## black soul (20. März 2012)

kuckst du hier evtl.
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/Singletrack
ich hab meinen rechner z. zeit nicht. da ist mehr drauf.

http://www.google.de/search?q=trail...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

da gibts auch ein paar
gruss bs


----------



## overkill_KA (20. März 2012)

Die Northwoodcycling Seite ist echt super - danke!


----------



## black soul (21. März 2012)

gerne doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

Auch von meiner Seite aus ein dickes Dankeschön an Alle für die Infos. 

ps. echt eine sehr nützliche Page im obigen Link.

Gruss
Bastian


----------



## wesone (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Habe es heute endlich mal geschafft spontan den BM unter die Räder zu nehmen.

Da mein Enduro leider gerade out of order ist, bin ich mit meinem Tourenbike gefahren, ging jedoch auch einwandfrei.

Ein sehr genialer Trail ist auch der Langmartskopftrail welcher sich hervoragend mit dem BM kombinieren lässt und man so echt eine super schöne Abfahrt vor sich hat.

Also der BM war maximal S3 und das auch nur an wenigen vereinzelten Stellen, insgesamt jedoch echt gut fahrbar und superschön .


Um einiges Anspruchsvoller fand ich die Abfahrt von der Teufelsmühle über das Teufelsloch. 

Den Mittleren Abschnitt welcher kurz oberhalb des Teufelsloches beginnt empfand ich als schwieriger als den kompletten BM. Würde ich persl. als knackigen S3 Teil einschätzen .

HR versetzen ist hier Pflicht und auch der Bodengrund aus Sand und losem Geröll macht das ganze nicht unbedingt einfacher.

Insgesamt technisch recht anspruchvoll aber trotzdem echt .

@overkill  können gerne mal zusammen nach Herrenalb gehen. Freue mich immer neue Leute zum biken kennenzulernen.


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2012)

BM ist nicht nur der Zickzackweg sondern die Kombination aus Plattenweg, Zickzack und Teufelsloch.


----------



## wesone (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Doofe Frage welches ist der Plattenweg ?

@Eike das erklärt einiges,nach den Geschichten hier im Forum kam mir das Teilstück direkt nach der Teufelsmühle auch fast zu einfach vor für den BM Trail.

Das heißt ja aber wen ich den Trail direkt nach der TM ganz bis nach unten durchfahre muss ich erst wiede ein Stück den Berg hoch, oder zweigt ihr vorher schon irgendwo ab ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Mai 2012)

... pst ...





wesone schrieb:


> Also der BM war maximal S3 und das auch nur an wenigen vereinzelten Stellen, insgesamt jedoch echt gut fahrbar und superschön .



Sag ich doch.


----------



## wesone (14. Mai 2012)

Was für ein Buch ?

Du sprichts in Rätseln für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (14. Mai 2012)

Es gibt am BM ein Tagebuch/Traillogbuch....wie schon gesagt, müsste Dir jemand zeigen.

Etwas anderes...könnten wir die Trailbeschreibungen etwas weniger suchmaschinenoptimiert halten? 
Der Trail hat schon genug gelitten...die ersten Stellen wurden schon mit Ästen zugelegt...wär schön wenn wir noch ein paar Jahre Spaß an dem Teil haben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Mai 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Etwas anderes...könnten wir die Trailbeschreibungen etwas weniger suchmaschinenoptimiert halten?
> Der Trail hat schon genug gelitten...die ersten Stellen wurden schon mit Ästen zugelegt...wär schön wenn wir noch ein paar Jahre Spaß an dem Teil haben.



Sorry, hast natürlich recht.


----------



## amerryl (15. Mai 2012)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> Der Trail hat schon genug gelitten...die ersten Stellen wurden schon mit Ästen zugelegt...wär schön wenn wir noch ein paar Jahre Spaß an dem Teil haben.



was auch daher kommt, dass einige meinen(mangels Fahrtechnik? ) sie
müssten jede Kurve abkürzen oder mit stehendem Hinterrad fahren.

"Respect the Trail"


----------



## matou (15. Mai 2012)

Klar, das können wir aber leider nicht vermeiden. 
Bisher sind ja zum Glück nur die neuen Abkürzungen/Chickenways zugelegt.


----------



## wesone (15. Mai 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Etwas anderes...könnten wir die Trailbeschreibungen etwas weniger suchmaschinenoptimiert halten?
> Der Trail hat schon genug gelitten...die ersten Stellen wurden schon mit Ästen zugelegt...wär schön wenn wir noch ein paar Jahre Spaß an dem Teil haben.



Natürlich, ist selbstverständlich auch in meinem Interesse, dass wir noch lange diesen schönen Trail nutzen dürfen.

ps. die Chickenways sind mir leider auch aufgefallen, teils sogar an Stellen wo es nicht nötig wäre.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Mai 2012)

amerryl schrieb:


> was auch daher kommt, dass einige meinen(mangels Fahrtechnik? ) sie
> müssten jede Kurve abkürzen oder mit stehendem Hinterrad fahren.
> 
> "Respect the Trail"



Ich war heute zufällig mit meinem Leistungskurs Geographie dort und habe auch das Thema Radfahrer bzw Wanderer angesprochen.
Tatsächlich ist die Rillen und Rinnenerosion dort wesentlich schlimmer als die Radfahrer. Das ganze wird durch die Wanderer Verstärkt die den Boden komprimieren und so dem Wasser kaum Chance lassen abzulaufen. klar tragen die Radler auch ihren Teil dazu bei, allerdings überwiegen doch die Wandere in der Zahl an Personen

Trotzdem habt ihr Recht abkürzen und einfach alles platt fahren ist keine Lösung. Und wer bei dem Trail das Hinterrad ausbrechen lässt, dem mangelt es tatsächlich an Technik


----------



## 2markt (19. Mai 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hi
> Trails hats jede Menge!
> Lohnenswert ist auf jeden Fall die Abfahrt von der Teufelsmühle. Allerdings hat das obere Stück bestimmt S4. Gegen ende wirds dann flowiger.
> 
> ...




Da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Notonrider (10. Januar 2013)

hier kommen ja einige aus dem raum karlsruhe. komme aus dobel. falls im frühjahr mal jemand lust zu biken hat kann er sich gerne hier melden. kenne auchnoch ein paar trails


----------

